# Cervix Dilated 4months Postpartum?



## wolfmama31 (Dec 11, 2010)

July 9th I gave birth to a healthy, beautiful BIG babe at home with wonderful midwives in an uncomplicated 6 hour labor. DD weighed in at 9 pounds, 15 ounces and was over 21 inches. I had a small, 1st degree perinial tear and a fissure on the wall of my labia which all healed well. I bled (in small amounts) until 5 weeks, then a bit more after 6 week postpartum visit. Then I had about 10 days of no discharge of any sort and thought I was done, but at 10 weeks had another 5 days of bleeding and yellow placental discharge. We wondered if that was a period but it hasn't come again and I'm not pregnant so thinking it was just another gush of healing blood....?

Flash forward to now, almost 4 months postpartum, and, after much contemplation, I decided to have a copper IUD inserted. Found an OB I really liked and had it inserted 3 days ago. During the procedure I asked her if my cervix was open enough. She said "Yes, it's very open" in a way that made me nervous. I said "Too open?" and she said that's what she was checking on. Her final words were my cervix looked like I just had a baby and was probably fine. But it was dilated about the width of the end of a big Dr's Q-tip, probably 1 centimeter. Is that normal? Or within the range of normal? Is my body just healing slow?

After the IUD insertion, I haven't had much blood spotting to speak of which is what they say you'll have. Instead I've had a ton of bloody show... That sort of makes sense to me if my cervix is still soft and was messed with but it's kinda confusing also. Like is my body opening more? Am I dilating to discharge the IUD? Or is it all just gonna sort it's self out? Should we wait to have sex because the sperm may soften the cervix more?

I'm a bit freaked out about it all so any thoughts would be appreciated! I should probably check my cervix myself I'm just nervous...


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

My cervix never went back to a pre-baby state. The outter bit of it is about .5-1 cm open...I wouldn't say dilated though because it doesn't open all the way through to my uterus. It's just like it now has a soft lips feel to it and not the pre-baby firmness it used to.


----------



## wolfmama31 (Dec 11, 2010)

That makes more sense... I think maybe that's what's going on...


----------

